# router question please



## thecoder (6 Nov 2011)

I have recently fixed my Bosch router into a router table and wondered if anyone had any ideas on how to adapt it so I can raise the cutter from the top via some kind of winding mechanism.


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Nov 2011)

Look at Roger Phebey's site, www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk, I think. He sells the Router Raizer. You would have to check that it is suitable for your particular router, but it fits many, and it excellent. Not cheap, but excellent.
S


----------



## Harbo (6 Nov 2011)

I use one on my DW625 they are great - used to cost about £70?

Rod


----------



## thecoder (7 Nov 2011)

Steve Maskery":1fll2pwz said:


> Look at Roger Phebey's site, http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk, I think. He sells the Router Raizer. You would have to check that it is suitable for your particular router, but it fits many, and it excellent. Not cheap, but excellent.
> S




Cheers Steve


----------



## George_N (20 Nov 2011)

Before I bought a Trend T11, which has through-the-table height winding. I used a set of Woodrat plunge bars (http://www.woodrat.com/plungebars.html). Sorry, I can't remember how to embed links. The plunge bars let you adjust the bit height one handed...admitedly not as good as a router raizer (or the T11) but a lot cheaper.


----------



## OPJ (26 Nov 2011)

I'm thinking of buying the Router Raizer for my Freud router in the next few months. To check for compatibility, I believe there is a list on Roger's site stating which of the two models you would need for your particular router. They're currently listed at £69 online, which isn't bad at all.

I also used to have a WoodRat Plunge Bar set with a previous, cheap and nasty Silverline router. It does make height adjustments very quick and easy, if not as accurate as using a fine-adjuster, whether built in below or fitted from above. These will only work if the plate in the centre is fixed down to your table. Mine is aluminium from Tilgear (Axminster also do one) and the place simply rests in the recess on a magnet in each corner. Well, I don't think plunge bars would work with one of this because there's nothing to stop the plate from being lifted up and out of its recess?


----------



## Orcamesh (26 Nov 2011)

Well, I have the Woodrat plunge bars on a Dewalt 625 under a plastic/phenolic router table plate which sits in a recess having magnets in the corners, and it works fine for me. The base of my router table is open so it is easily accessible. You can see it here on my website in more detail...

http://www.orcamesh.com/Orcamesh/Mu.../5/25_A_Cunning_Plan_for_my_Router_Table.html

Swapping between Woodrat and Table takes just a few minutes and I don't ever have to remove the plungebars to get the router out. Only need to swap the router base plate when attaching to the Rat.

HTH?

Steve


----------



## chunkolini (6 Jan 2012)

When I get round to it I am planning on installing a screw jack below the bench to allow fine adjustment of the router, a cheap bodge but one that should work.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Jan 2012)

http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/index.html


----------



## RogerBoyle (6 Jan 2012)

Hudson
that's a very nice link
Thank you


----------



## johnf (7 Jan 2012)

I would put any cash towards a triton change the bits from the top so convenient


----------



## thecoder (8 Jan 2012)

johnf":19pz56dl said:


> I would put any cash towards a triton change the bits from the top so convenient



Which model would you reccomend John ?

Dave


----------



## sparkus88 (8 Jan 2012)

I've got the triton tra001 which is great easy to change bits as john says and come with an above table height winder. It is a bit bulky for handheld use but if its just for table use then its well worth the money.


----------



## johnf (8 Jan 2012)

Dave
I use the MOF001 which is 1400 watts but if you want more power use the TRA001 both are ok in a table


----------



## JohnMessUK (18 Jan 2012)

Joined up after finding this site a fantastic source of information but I might be able to help here.

I had the same problem with setting a plunge router into an old table I had, it turned out to be a pain to adjust the height of it. 

So I went to the local scrap yard picked up and old siccor jack after a bit of welding and making a cup to hold the router without pushing it off centre, I now have a reliable way to lift the plunge router up and down at will.

Hope it helps.

John


----------

